# Something I have never learned . . .



## Canon Fan (Oct 16, 2004)

Can someone (in short order) explain exactly what "lifts" are? I know this makes me sound a little like an un-learned idiot but even my advanced photo classes never went into stuff like that. I assume it is basically "lifting" the emusion layer from a print and placing it on another medium but I don't know if that is correct or how it is done. Can someone enlighten me???


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 16, 2004)

Emulsion lifts?  Check out the Alternative Processes forum.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 16, 2004)

OK ya sorry. I'm having quite a few blond moments this morning!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 16, 2004)

It's a Polaroid thing, so you wouldn't learn it in normal photo class.  Come on over, Terri just did some great ones!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 16, 2004)

Absolutely, wed love to have you on the polaroid team :twisted:


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2004)

This thread must have been moved from another forum.   

CanonFan, I do have a few lifts posted here towards the top (thanks for the plug, Orie!), but we have several talented members here, so check all the "lift"-related threads in this forum.   Chances are we'll end up telling you more than you wanted to know.     

Anything specific you didn't find mentioned?  Just ask!   The P-team is here to help.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 17, 2004)

"P-Team"


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 17, 2004)

Canon Fan,

Check out the Plaroid websites:

www.polaroid.com/prophoto

or www.polaroid.co.uk

Polaroid produce an international magazine called 'Polaroid International Photography' which details the work of polaroid emulsion users. 

The 'lift' occurs when the emulsion is transfered from the photographic surface onto another suitable surface under hot temperature (usually in water).  This produces 'stressing' of the polaroid image, which then takes on beautiful shapes and forms, stressing and warping the image which can then be fixed on another flat surface.

It is also the kind of image which is original i.e. it is virtually impossible to duplicate.  For that reason, it hasn't caught on the mainstream market: fine artists enjoy using it, as do professional photographers.   It'll certainly broaden your horizons beyond the repetoire of Canon 

Best wishes.


----------

